# Batavia Orchid Society Show



## tomkalina (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a heads up that Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will be exhibiting/selling at the Batavia Orchid Society show this weekend (2/20-21, 2016). The show is being held at the Du Page County Fairground in Wheaton, IL from 10am-5pm Saturday and 9am-4pm Sunday.


----------



## brianlang (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll be there Saturday for judging


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a heads up that we'll be exhibiting and selling once again at next weekend's Batavia Orchid Society show held at the DuPage County Fairgrounds in Wheaton, IL. Show setup is Friday, February 18, 2017 from 12pm to 9 pm and the show runs from Saturday, February 18 through Sunday, February 19, 2017. Hoping to see Chicago Chad there!


----------

